#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Πρόβολος - μεγάλη πλάκα

## Balance

Μου αρέσει ο μηχανικός να έχει ανοιχτό μυαλό και να προσπαθεί να υπηρετεί την αρχιτεκτονική. Υπάρχουν όμως στιγμές που η στατική του αίσθηση τον προβληματίζει. Μια τέτοια περίπτωση είναι και αυτή που φαίνεται στo ακόλουθο σχέδιο.
Θα χρησιμοποιήσω το fespa αλλά εκ το πρωτέρων ξέρω ότι θα με ταλαιπωρήσει. Εδώ σε πλάκες των 2 μέτρων και μου βγάζει προβλήματα.
Ποιές είναι οι εκτιμήσεις σας και πως θα αντιμετωπίζατε το θέμα;

edit: Πρόκειται για πλάκα δώματος ισόγειας κατασκευής

----------


## sundance

Δεν το καταλαβαίνω το σχήμα.Τι σπάσιμο καθ' ύψος είναι αυτό?

----------


## Evan

γιατί έχεις δοκό Ζ στο τέλος; αρχιτεκτονιά;
πάνω από τον πρόβολο έχεις κλειστό διαμέρισμα;

Λύστο με το χέρι

----------


## Balance

Πάνω από τη πλάκα δώματος έχω μόνο στηθαίο.
Πρόκειται για αρχιτεκτονιά όπως είπες Evan.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Κατέβασμα του αρχείου του Χάρη για τους προβόλουςΣτους συνδυασμούς φόρτισης κατακόρυφο σεισμόΈλεγχος *και* με το χέριΈλεγχος ερπυσμού και έρευνα για υλικό που θα τον περιορίσει (Εγώ σε μια οικοδομή προτίθεμαι να χρησιμοποιήσω Penetron)Αρνητικό βέλος στον ξυλότυπο
Προαιρετικά:

Ευχέλαιο από παπά

Σφάξιμο κόκορα στα θεμέλια (προτιμότερο από τη γυναίκα του μάστορα, μην πάμε και καμιά φυλακή - βλέπε γεφύρι της Άρτας!!)

----------


## sundance

Στην προσομοίωση θα βάλεις όλο το πλάτος (2,65 μ) χωρίς το σπάσιμο (δε νομίζω να γίνεται να το προσομοιώσεις).

Στην πράξη το σπάσιμο δεν ξέρω πώς θα το οπλίσεις (σίγουρα θα έχει και συνδετήρες το κατακόρυφο σκέλος).

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Το σπάσιμο θα μπει σαν πρόσθετη ροπή στην άκρη του προβόλου

Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω σα φορτίο στη άκρη του προβόλου μου φαίνεται καλύτερα

----------


## sundance

Σωστά αλλά η όπλιση είναι ένα θέμα. 

(προσομοίωση με πλάτος 2,65 μ. με πρόσθετη ροπή και γραμμικό κατανεμημένο στο άκρο).

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Οπλισμός σαν δοκός στο κάθετο και οπλισμός στρέψης στο μικρό πρόβολο δηλαδή τα πάνω σίδερα του μικρού προβόλοου να "αγκαλιάζουν" το διαμορφωμένο δοκάρι?

Ο μικρός πρόβολος πέρα από χιόνι με τριγωνική κατανομή δεν φέρει τιποτε άλλο. Ροπές μικρές λοιπόν από αυτό.

Εκτιμώ πως εφόσον αυτό το κομματι θα το προσομειώσεις σαν φορτίο δε χρειάζεται να προσομειώσεις όλο το μήκος του προβόλου (το 2,65 δηλαδή). Θέλει μόνο λίγο χεράτο για να βρείς το βέλος στα 2,65μ.

----------


## sundance

Το σίδερο προσπάθησε να τους πείσεις να στο διαμορφώσουν ως εξής:

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Θα προτιμούσα ο άνω οπλισμός του μικρού προβόλου να έρχεται ευθεία και να διαμορφώνεται όπως δείχνω κάτω

|------------------------
|
|___|

----------


## Balance

Καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ για τις τοποθετήσεις σας.
@Sundance και Αλέξανδρε κάτι τέτοιο έχω στο μυαλό μου, απλά με προβληματίζουν οι πολλές κάμψεις στον οπλισμό. Φοβάμαι ότι αν τις αναλάβουν τα μαστόρια στην οικοδομή ότι δε θα τηρηθεί το D του τυμπάνου και μήπως οι κάμψεις του οπλισμού σε πολλά σημεία, μαζευτούν "αθροιστικά" και αποδυναμώσουν την αντοχή συνολικά του οπλισμού.
Κάμψη εδώ κάμψη εκεί..

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό. Ευθύγραμμα στο μεγάλο πρόβολο με φουρκέτα στην άκρη, διαμόρφωση δοκού στο κάθετο τμήμα και ευθύγραμμα με φουρκέτα στο μικρό

----------


## sundance

Θέλει προσοχή αν γίνει αυτό γιατί με 2 φουρκέτες και συνδετήρες στο κατακόρυφο κομμάτι, ίσως υπάρξει πρόβλημα κατά τη σκυροδέτηση (δημιουργία φωλιών).

----------


## vmaniad

Νομίζω το θέμα είναι ότι η ροπή του μικρού προβόλου (μήκους 0.60μ.) μεταβιβάζεται σαν στρέψη στο πρώτο δοκάρι και γιαυτόή διάταξη οπλισμού του sundance ειναι η καλύτερη.. για τη στρέψη η συνήθης τακτική απαιτεί πολούς συνδετήρες..
πάντως η μόρφωση δεν είναι καλή κατά την ταπεινή γνώμη μου, δεν θα στήριζα έτσι ένα πρόβολο...

----------


## ppetros

> Έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό. Ευθύγραμμα στο μεγάλο πρόβολο με φουρκέτα στην άκρη, διαμόρφωση δοκού στο κάθετο τμήμα και ευθύγραμμα με φουρκέτα στο μικρό


 
1. Ευθύγραμμα στο μεγάλο πρόβολο με φουρκέτα στην άκρη που ξαναγυρίζει μέχρι πίσω στην δοκό.

2. Διαμόρφωση δοκού στο κάθετο τμήμα, τα επιμήκη σίδερα θα περάσουν μέσα από τις φουρκέτες.

3. Συνδετήρες χεράτα οι οποίες θα περιλαμβάνουν ΚΑΙ το τελικό μπροστικό μικρό πρόβολο.

----------

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## vmaniad

Κάτι τέτοιο μήπως λειτουργεί καλύτερα?

----------

SIRADRAB

----------


## sundance

Αν είναι να μην γίνει ενιαίο το σίδερο, τότε μια χαρά είναι.

Επαναλαμβάνω όμως ότι θέλει προσοχή, αν γίνει αυτό, γιατί με 2 φουρκέτες και συνδετήρες στο κατακόρυφο κομμάτι, ίσως υπάρξει πρόβλημα κατά τη σκυροδέτηση (δημιουργία φωλιών).

Επίσης κατ' εμέ, τα πρόσθετα του κυρίως προβόλου θα πρέπει να συνεχίσουν εντός της παρακείμενης έσω πλάκας κατά Lπροβ + Lb,net δηλ. για Φ12 -> 2,60+ 60 = 3,20μ.

----------


## dim

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κουρμπαριστεί μονοκόματο σίδερο έτσι;

----------


## SIRADRAB

> Στην προσομοίωση θα βάλεις όλο το πλάτος (2,65 μ) χωρίς το σπάσιμο (δε νομίζω να γίνεται να το προσομοιώσεις).
> 
> Στην πράξη το σπάσιμο δεν ξέρω πώς θα το οπλίσεις (σίγουρα θα έχει και συνδετήρες το κατακόρυφο σκέλος).


Γιατί όλο το πλάτος? Ο πρόβολος θα είναι 2,05μ, αφαιρώντας το σπάσιμο L που θα μπει σαν φορτίο στην άκρη του (στο 2,05)  όπως είπε και ο Αλέξανδρος. Τώρα πλέον το πρόβλημα περιορίζεται κατά την γνώμη μου στη διαμόρφωση του οπλισμού, εκεί στο L, και την κρέμασή του από το άκρο του προβόλου. Η διαμόρφωση που προτείνει ο vmaniad μου φαίνεται η πιό σωστή.

----------


## vmaniad

> Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κουρμπαριστεί μονοκόματο σίδερο έτσι;


αν ενοείς αυτό που σχεδιάσα.. θεωρητικά ναι.. πρακτικά εξαρτάται από τη διάθεση του συνεργείου. εδώ όταν θέλουν σου κάνουν συνεχόμενο συνδετήρα που κανονικά είναι τρια κομάτια...
Γενικά πάντως ο καλύτερος τρόπος να λειτουργεί το σίδερο είναι να εφελκύεται...

----------


## sundance

> Γενικά πάντως ο καλύτερος τρόπος να λειτουργεί το σίδερο είναι να εφελκύεται...


Αυτό που κολλάει? Αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο?

----------


## vmaniad

αυτό σκέφτηκα για να σχεδιάσω το σίδερο όπως στο συνημμένο που ανέβασα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα

----------

